# Anybody decorate your car?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My hubby drove around for a few days with two skeletons buckled into the back seat. he decided that they needed to come out, tho since he might get pulled over. 

I'm decorating my car in my driveway for the first time this year. I plan on having a skelly in the driver's seat with some battery op lights and a pass-through ghost on the back window.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't say it's decorated for driving.

But i do use it the yard scene on Halloween night.

Park it across the yard like it's crashed, hood up, fog machine spewing out fog, dummy body sticking out from under a wheel etc..


----------



## Ghostette (Oct 19, 2009)

Frankie's Girl
As long as the skeletons are buckled in for safety there should be no problem with the law


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the skellies should be weighted down...otherwise the law may require they be in a car seat.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's my baby in her Halloween "costume":










(I know, I know, you regular posters have seen this a _million_ times, but when have you ever known me to miss a chance to show off the Magic Pumpkin???)


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Here's my baby in her Halloween "costume":
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG!!! I love it!! Are those just magnetic clings that you put on?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh, yes, I remember the Vee-Dub Jack O'Lantern car, and _*NEVER*_ get tired of seeing it!

Thanx, Hooch.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

My bike is decorated year around.









and at night when headlites hit it.


----------



## Andy_Industries (Oct 21, 2009)

Skullboy the bike looks awesome. true dedication to halloween! A chromed skull head surrounding the headlight would look really cool. Nice vinyls at the back, real attention to detail. The skulls only come out at night


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

hannibal: yes, they are magnetic. I bought some magnetic material from a sign company and cut them out.

Thanks for the compliment!

Thanks to you too, Wolfman!!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

The school buses at the local middle school have all decorated there front grills with ghosts or skeletons, kind of like on the front of a pirate ship. Its pretty cool to see schools actually getting involved like this.


----------

